

Ask HN: Which companies have a purpose bigger than their product? - esers

Microsoft: "put a computer on every desk."<p>Google: "organize the world's information."<p>Ebay: "democratize commerce."<p>What are your examples?
======
jasonshen
Facebook: "helping advertisers learn everything about you"

------
hernan7
Mission statements are always going to be iffy. See Scott Adams' "Mebert"
prank.

<http://www.mit.edu/~jcb/humor/scott-adams-mgmt-consultant>

------
pedalpete
This is poignant as I'm trying to figure this out for one of my projects right
now.

I think the key is in being succinct.

Strangely, I haven't been able to find the purpose of Apple.

~~~
faramarz
Apple's purpose is to make you feel good. They do that superbly.

~~~
pedalpete
kinda threw-up in my mouth a bit when I read that. thanks

------
jacquesm
Apple: we're the eyes, ears and voices of the web

------
bjoernw
www.23andme.com

------
wakeupthedawn
Why would a company's purpose ever be _smaller_ than their product?

Isn't purpose really just a way of articulating the company's ideal long-term
vision?

